# abandoned places



## johnny wobble (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 17, 2012)

I like the images.  A bit more contrast might be nice.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Apr 17, 2012)

I agree. I really like your taste of subjects and perfect for B&W. A little more contrast would make them perfect.


----------



## Starskream666 (Apr 17, 2012)

i like #5 but they're underexposed


----------



## Scuba (Apr 20, 2012)

I like the composition here but too dark for my taste.  I want to see more of the details.


----------

